# It's here! It's here!



## LadyFlynt (Jul 26, 2006)

Half of our curriculum, that is!  My Veritas Press order came in (2 books and a CD are missing due to back order though). I'll have my Abeka order in 2wks.

I'm sniffing books...I'll be up all night looking through things. I can't wait till Friday night when my main comp comes back to me from VA. Whoohoo! Then I can enter my plans into my HST.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Home schooling is cool... 

You wouldn't happen to ever catch anything on ebay? Would you? It would be encouraging to know that people sell stuff used there, though I won't be worrying about homeschooling for a few more years.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 26, 2006)

Truth be told...I'm scared of Ebay...I'm working on that fear.

Problem with ebay and hsers right now is that ebay will no longer allow you to sell Teacher Editions of books...supposedly students will buy the TEs for the answers. Yeah right, like my fourth grader is gonna ebay! On top of that, it seems they are targeting mostly Abeka TEs...so I'm wondering if it is a thing between them and Abeka. (MaryKay does these kind of witchhunts also)

There is a new site that works like ebay, but for homeschoolers. They started because of the issues with ebay and the TEs.

[Edited on 7-26-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------

